# What inspired your fursona?



## CapralCapers (Jul 7, 2018)

Mine would be the fact that I love Fluorite crystals, and hyenas, and goats. Simple really! Oh and bushy hair on furs is so cute! What about yours?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 7, 2018)

I haven't actually drawn mine yet, but ah... My antlers are based on a Christmas card my grandma sent me 
Other then that, most just you know... Deery-Deer stuff.


----------



## CapralCapers (Jul 7, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> I haven't actually drawn mine yet, but ah... My antlers are based on a Christmas card my grandma sent me
> Other then that, most just you know... Deery-Deer stuff.


Aww, cute! Thats too wholesome not to love.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 7, 2018)

I love science fiction and things like technology and cybernetics. That was one of the main things that contributed to my character.


----------



## Pompadork (Jul 7, 2018)

Jokingly said highlands cattle were my fursona because they had cool emo hair. I got really attatched to the idea. :’D


----------



## CapralCapers (Jul 7, 2018)

Nice, I have a sona that's a space lizard made of crystal and uh... flesh. Also a standalone goat, as well as a standalone yeen. Thats 4 sonas, jeez


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jul 7, 2018)

I just really like foxes! There’s a pair of them that come by my house and we leave food out for them, and seeing them cemented the idea in my head.
My pic isn’t my fursona, btw. I just drew the most generic thing I could think of for it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 7, 2018)

I've loved foxes for as long as I can remember, so fursona choice was easy. I originally conceived Kit as character who could exist in the Star Fox universe, but that was too restrictive so I axed that idea.


----------



## CapralCapers (Jul 7, 2018)

Yeah I went through a metamorphosis and finally decided on what I have now.


----------



## Xaroin (Jul 7, 2018)

= fun cool looking epic shiz thus derg


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 8, 2018)

Wukong from League of Legends and the series Banshee.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 8, 2018)

I needed an Asian fursona and nothing screams Asia than pandas


----------



## PercyD (Jul 8, 2018)

Technically I have two, I guess?
The other one is a dandelion, but, thats not a furry...?
The bear-dog was inspired by a prehistoric ancestor to wolves and bears. Is it that prehistoric ancestor? Maybe~. I am pretty old to be coming back to this community. |D

-Mainly, it's just ridiculous.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 8, 2018)

I have two, both modelled after me.


----------



## Simo (Jul 8, 2018)

here


----------



## Hopei (Jul 8, 2018)

Anything that I've considered for my sona's been mythical creatures 'cause they're almost purely creatures of concept built from the ground up and allows the most librities and are just fun for me to draw. Also I could never settle on a single animal D:.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 8, 2018)

I like insects, and I was looking for something challenging to design and draw, so that is what I went with. I had no direct inspiration, kind of felt like I invented something even though I didn't.


----------



## Rayd (Jul 8, 2018)

I created the design of my sona solely based around everything negative in my life, and how I feel about it. From his looks, to his clothing/accessories, to his backstory and personality, He's pretty much an exact embodiment of my stress, anxiety, sadness and scarred despair. He's inspired from my pain, and my wishes to overcome it.

However...I've been feeling rather insecure about his lack of recognition over the course of 2 years and I generally just feel sour towards him as a character. I've been thinking of getting a new one for awhile, with much more "positive" inspirations.


----------



## Joni (Jul 8, 2018)

Nothing. I discovered the furry fandom and this side. I thought, I need a fursona. I had no ideas, now I'm a dog and I'm happy with it.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Jul 8, 2018)

I literally just drew myself IRL and added a tail.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 8, 2018)

I like frogs and chose from a 300 species catalog that I own. I wanted to find one with both native occurence in Brazil and visually appealing, and then my current Guifrog was born.

The way I managed the poison factor and mix it with my music making hobby just came out of nowhere and it pleasantly surprised me. :3


----------



## Tangerine (Jul 8, 2018)

CapralCapers said:


> Mine would be the fact that I love Fluorite crystals, and hyenas, and goats. Simple really! Oh and bushy hair on furs is so cute! What about yours?


I'm a Savannah cat myself. You see, I've always felt like I wanted to be a mix of a cat and a dog, whilst still being a real animal. Foxes are the most popular animal in this fandom (if you exclude wolves) so of course I didn't want to be one of them, but I didn't have many ideas besides that. I went through an otter and a deer.. but they didn't stick with me.

Then I found out about Savannah cats. They're cats, but they're still active and social creatures. I decided to make my fursona one of the little guys, and she's been with me since.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Jul 8, 2018)

Metals, I was going for brass and copper then I updated her. Now she looks more like a hybrid.


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 8, 2018)

My pet ferrets. I mixed all their patterns together and gave them wings a: because I like drawing wings and b: to represent all I’ve lost.


----------



## Inklop Bunny (Jul 12, 2018)

My main fursona is based on my interest in pirate-stuff, while my alt smilodon sona is from my love of prehistoric animals! I love dinosaurs more than the later species/eras, but they look awkward when ‘Furry-fied’ xD. Smilos are easier to draw. :3


----------



## David Drake (Jul 12, 2018)

Well, I had three options, and the reasons I went this way was:

1. The Dilophosaurus was the one I hadn't seen represented yet. I saw tons of dragons and even several bats, but dinosaurs in general are thin on the ground.

2. It was also the only one that couldn't fly, and since my fursona is me it sort of represents the part of me that always longs to be different and wishes I could be more than I am.

3. Dinosaurs were my first love growing up. They've been with me the longest.


----------



## Nakita (Jul 12, 2018)

Nakita was inspired by the famous Mothman, an urban legend originating in West Virginia about an anthropomorphic bird/bug/man thing that pops up whenever a disaster is about to strike. Although it's eye-witness depictions are usually nothing like an insect. Look it up. :>

Anyways, I wanted my fursona to be more cute and fairy-like in appearance: the opposite of Mothman. And now I'm stuck with it for the rest of eternity.


----------



## SoL-JoS (Jul 19, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I love science fiction and things like technology and cybernetics. That was one of the main things that contributed to my character.



Shitty draw and it's not mine, but the comic is pretty good.  Here ya go

psitech.comicgenesis.com: Psiotechniqa - Wednesday , April 6 , 2005


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Jul 19, 2018)

Design-wise, Okami Amaterasu. You can see the similarities in his first design:






 (Image not mine, owned by Lycanthropeful on DeviantArt)
And 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Image not mine but drawn for me by druqz on DeviantArt. I chose this image because Sunburst's personality was different back then and this person seemed to recognize the similarities, hence why they draw him in a graceful stance resembling that of Okami's typical stature)

He still has those markings but has been changed slightly and isn't a feral anymore:






 (Art is mine)


----------



## SoL-JoS (Jul 19, 2018)

Sunburst_Odell said:


> Design-wise, Okami Amaterasu. You can see the similarities in his first design:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a decent personality setup for him.  Have you written a story?


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Jul 19, 2018)

This song: 





And this post: 

__
		https://did%3Df6df693b32f0505391a829385c4f8a622514f155%3Bid%3D174852892076%3Bkey%3D3wV2m3VeOHiV1Wfmq3z4GQ%3Bname%3Dambicolor


----------



## Whimsycal (Jul 19, 2018)

My work as a stylist and my love for dogs


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

Nothing much, but it was inspired by many foxes...


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Jul 19, 2018)

SoL-JoS said:


> You have a decent personality setup for him.  Have you written a story?



Actually, yes. Although it's fairly dark. 


Sunburst is the deuteragonist of Cheating Death. He is the best friend of Lucent Allume, a canine from the fifties that finds an immortality necklace she puts on due to her fear of death. It ends up sending her into a deep sleep and has everyone believing she is dead, and she wakes up in the year 2017(when the story was written). Unfortunately, her necklace also gives her a bad side effect that turns her into a homicidal killing machine that lacks any remorse or restraint upon getting overwhelmed with stress, but she cannot remove or the necklace or it would kill her. Sunburst spends the story trying to bond with her as well as trying to find ways to reverse that side effect so that the wo can live happily--they also end up falling in love. 

Sadly, it doesn't seem to work as both get worse and worse as the book progresses--Lucent becoming less and less fearful of death to the point of even becoming suicidal and starts drinking to cope with her feelings, for the intoxication keeps her from switching into her negative personality, and Sunburst hating himself more and more for not being able to help Lucent. In the end, Sunburst ends up getting killed by her when she switched into her bad personality and she ultimately removes her necklace after being released from a long prison sentence, the spirit of Sunburst grieving over her body.


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm a small, hot-headed redneck that'll fight your grandma and many small children. Also, cock jokes.


----------



## TimFox (Jul 21, 2018)

I always loved foxes and at some point - many, many years ago - imagined how it would be to have a fox'es tail/ears.

Long before I actually learnt the word "Furry" x3

His - my (x3) - final design was actually inspired by my *pony*sona - especially the pink streak in my hair c: That's it.


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 21, 2018)

I like like wolves, I like nine-tailed foxes and kitsune. Badabing badaboom.




Now you got my sona!


----------



## Serto (Jul 29, 2018)

Well i dont have a fursona yet. becouse i am pritty new to the community(1 day) But i am already thinking about one and to be fair i am mostly a cat person But i also like the strong types. So i think when i pick a type iT Will probebly be a tiger(also read a comic whare the head figher was a tiger and lovend it)


----------



## FreeTraderBeowulf (Jul 29, 2018)

I really love the Pallas' cat's facial expressions, and they're not too common in the furry community (from what I can see).


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 29, 2018)

Don't have one. :c


----------



## Nadiafur (Jul 30, 2018)

Well, it’s actually equilateral on nadia but... look at these structurally sound angles!! I also picked a dog breed that’s kind of slick fur wise instead of fluffy, since my hair is more like that.


----------



## Derron116 (Aug 1, 2018)

Most boys have that dinosaur phase that lasts from toddlerhood to about 4-6th grade when school, video games, and girls enter their mind. The first two ended mine with help from TV and late 2000s internet (YouTube Poops from 2008-2012 were the best fite me IRL).

In Junior High I discovered a website named Nationstates where I met a scalie named "Saurisia" who basically accidentally reignited my love for dinosaurs.

High School came around and I discovered that the Velociraptors were oversized amd that dromaesaurs that big existed here in Utah! Later on, around 2012-2013, I discover a book called "Raptor Red." Up till now the T-Rex was my number one boy but Raptor Red's adventures eating compys, running from natural disasters, amd finding a mate just shot the Utahraptor to number one.

When I decided to join the fandom in 2013, Raptor Red was fresh in my mind and my previous fursona was born. Scalie and all.

Now after years of denial of feathered dinosaurs and changing heavily from the me of 2014, I've returned to the fandom embracing my feathers whilst still in love with those scales and tails.


----------



## SoL-JoS (Aug 1, 2018)

Sunburst_Odell said:


> Actually, yes. Although it's fairly dark.
> 
> 
> Sunburst is the deuteragonist of Cheating Death. He is the best friend of Lucent Allume, a canine from the fifties that finds an immortality necklace she puts on due to her fear of death. It ends up sending her into a deep sleep and has everyone believing she is dead, and she wakes up in the year 2017(when the story was written). Unfortunately, her necklace also gives her a bad side effect that turns her into a homicidal killing machine that lacks any remorse or restraint upon getting overwhelmed with stress, but she cannot remove or the necklace or it would kill her. Sunburst spends the story trying to bond with her as well as trying to find ways to reverse that side effect so that the wo can live happily--they also end up falling in love.
> ...



Now that's one hell of a story line.  I'm impressed.


----------



## LagoMyEggo (Aug 3, 2018)

For a long time I wasn't really set on a species (or even having a fursona in the first place; I just liked anthro characters). I had considered tigers and dogs, but neither seemed to fit my personality. I just couldn't see myself as a predator animal, much less a solitary one like a tiger.

Then Judy Hopps showed up. Before Zootopia, I hadn't really seen a bunny character outside of Buggs, Lola, and the hares from the Redwall series, and none of them really clicked with me. But suddenly there was Judy, an earnest bunny that kicked ass. She was emotional, like me, but also scrappy and competent (I did martial arts for the better part of my pre-college years). And when I researched rabbit behavior a little more, it only reinforced the notion that yes, a rabbit or hare was right for me. They box, for one thing; they're lanky, like me; they've strong legs, and a strong kick; they're emotional, and temperamental; and they desperately need cuddles and friends. It felt right.

Plus, rabbits are cute! I like to think of myself as cute.

EDIT: So I basically put a rabbit guy in my typical clothing, and after some refinement, voila! (The waffle bunny isn't my proper fursona, but it's a good profile picture, I think.)


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Aug 3, 2018)

The desire to be an edgy generic wolf


----------



## TheFurryGM (Aug 3, 2018)

My 'sona was based off the very nature of curiosity. Personally I tend to be curious and question everything, so I wanted to capture some of that in my fursona, but take it to the extreme along with several other personality traits that were not my own so that it wasn't a complete self insert.

At first I was going to design a cat, but than I remembered how many there seemed to be out there, so I started brainstorming other species that were curious by nature. The first thing that came to mind was a ferret so I went off that, but threw in some plant petals/vines for aesthetic. So I guess I've ended up with a ferret/plant hybrid because hey, why not?


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Aug 3, 2018)

It's design heavily reflects my current mental state and interests, thus the wolf because it felt like a good way of conceptualizing an inner conflict of bitter cynicism and positive zest for life. The clothing on the other hand is just what I'd always wear if I could


----------



## ShadyoFayx (Aug 4, 2018)

Mine was based on a Roleplay that I had done with some friends a few years ago, and my character was pretty young, but also very intelligent when it came to working with machinery and things. After the roleplay ended, I didn't want to let the character go, and eventually thought about what he would be as a fursona. Rocket, the Steampunk German Shepard was then born!


----------



## LJ Emersoon (Aug 5, 2018)

My fursona came about because, at the time, had 2 chickens.   I've had 2Chooks since 2008.


----------



## Eli the Saber-tooth Cat (Aug 5, 2018)

What inspired my fursona was a piece of furry artwork made by Uzai. It *WAS *my fursona for a tiny bit, however i learned that you simply cannot take a character off of a piece of artwork as your own sona. My furaona *IS* me


----------



## Eli the Saber-tooth Cat (Aug 5, 2018)

Serto said:


> Well i dont have a fursona yet. becouse i am pritty new to the community(1 day) But i am already thinking about one and to be fair i am mostly a cat person But i also like the strong types. So i think when i pick a type iT Will probebly be a tiger(also read a comic whare the head figher was a tiger and lovend it)


Perhaps you can make yours a saber tooth if you wanted, just putting that option out there, also welcome to the fandom! ^W^


----------



## ZeroDegreeMoon (Aug 5, 2018)

I was born in the year of the Rabbit in the Chinese Zodiac. I love burrowing under warm, fuzzy blankets, I am timid, shy, and anxious, and rabbits are just really cute. I have paintings of them hanging in my living room. I guess I just feel a decent connection to the species and I wanted an animal that I felt really would suit me. So I am a rabbit.


----------



## RadioactiveHusky (Aug 6, 2018)

My fursona used to be a wolf, but my master at the time felt that a husky was more appropriate based on how I actually am, so viola!

My name was Wuffy, but I changed it to Tox. Tox is short for Toxicus. His full name is Toxicus Ingenium which means "Toxic Mind". His color scheme is based off of my favorite color, so his fur is a combination of green, black and white lol

Unfortunately, I've yet to have an isolated drawing of my sona' lol


----------



## pediachnid (Aug 6, 2018)

its my fave annimal and an intelligent spider


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 7, 2018)

Hipsters mostly. Also one of those copycat fursuits on amazon inspired the patterns on the shoulders. I'm not finished designing them yet, though


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 7, 2018)

Hmm good question i have to say... maybe monokuma from danganronpa and him being divided by 2 colors as black and white one side showing his cute side and the other showing his scary side , and my sona being a fenfen is mostly cuz i fell in love pip from paladins and now its my fav fox species haha , and through that i started giving my own details and what not :3


----------



## MoguMoguArt (Aug 7, 2018)

I just have a reaaaally strong bond with rats.


----------



## EapingEagle (Aug 7, 2018)

My middle school mascot was an eagle, and birds of prey are my favorite animals next to felines and canines. It did take a while for me to get some practice drawing fursonas and I made some characters that I like and some I scrapped them for being badly drawned.  I finished my Eagle fursona and now I'm gonna make myself an avian fursuit.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Aug 10, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun was inspired by my love of the old west and of cowboys.

Hoarder of Bones (or just frostbite) was inspired by My appetite that is much similar to a wendigo (no I don't commit cannibalism)  and my hobby of bone collecting (only animal bones)


----------



## Zekkarion (Aug 10, 2018)

What inspired my Fursona were this pics





That's how I got idea to do a dragon with mineral horns

And this one:




This horns... god, I wanted them ! 

For clothes, that's just cause I'm fan of mythologies, cultures, etc ^^


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 10, 2018)

This





and history of course


----------



## BubblesTheBabyBat (Oct 1, 2019)

Hewwo
I'm a pretty new furry and so choosing a fursona was really hard
I drew up a load of my ideas and I couldn't connect much to any of them
Then I created lil baby Bubbles and connected instantly. I suppose it was just trying to find something cute and unnusual


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 1, 2019)

I like to believe in stupid stuff, anything that helps me to fill this grey life with a little bit of colour. With my sona, a little bit of magic is what I chose to give her to portrait her colourfulness. 
She also lives in a land during the 1300-1400, which is a time period that I personally find incredibly interesting, hence why I went with it with her.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 1, 2019)

For my main fursona- it's been difficult choosing. Originally i wanted a wolf of course, but changed it for several reasons. One being it's too stereotypical and there's already a ton.. i liked dragons so maybe that..? Then eventually it hit me- i love Phoenix's so why not them? And more unique--make him blue, not just for color but scientifically blue flames are hotter. I don't remember anything specific that made me choose this but i did eventually come to what i have today.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Oct 1, 2019)

My personality and stuff I like to do.

Relax all day, barely make an effort to move that much, love seafood etc..Much like usual cats.

Not very social, I like to be alone for the most part and not noticed very often..Which is why I chose a panther, the dark fur is supposed to indicate that I don't like to be noticed or very talkative / not having a bright personality, etc.


----------



## SoL-JoS (Oct 1, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> I like to believe in stupid stuff, anything that helps me to fill this grey life with a little bit of colour. With my sona, a little bit of magic is what I chose to give her to portrait her colourfulness.
> She also lives in a land during the 1300-1400, which is a time period that I personally find incredibly interesting, hence why I went with it with her.


Have you ever seen Hilda?  It has a young deer fox named Twig in it.  It's an adorable series!


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 2, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> Have you ever seen Hilda?  It has a young deer fox named Twig in it.  It's an adorable series!


Not yet, but I sure will now


----------



## Katzarekatz (Oct 2, 2019)

Jamie was for the most part inspired by TKO from OK KO: Let's Be Heroes, most noticeably his long spiky hair (which was why I chose to make him a hedgehog) and his spiked collar. As for the rest, I don't remember. He also has a lot of bandages and scars which represent emotional damage and childhood trauma, which is in my opinion the most unique part of his design.


----------



## SoL-JoS (Oct 2, 2019)

Honestly I picked my original avatar of that laughing cheetah because it was the first furry-related thing I found and I just kinda stuck with it ever since.
I like my fursona.
I am cat, which means I'm automatically better than everyone else.


----------



## angel~the~kitty~kat (Oct 2, 2019)

Idk man i just woke up one day an was like *you know what I wanna make a fucking fursona *and here we are


----------



## SoL-JoS (Oct 2, 2019)

angel~the~kitty~kat said:


> Idk man i just woke up one day an was like *you know what I wanna make a fucking fursona *and here we are


That's a whole mood, yo.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Oct 2, 2019)

It's all about weird crossbreeds... and unconventional forms of life. 

Miyagi said it best. "Different but same."


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 2, 2019)

Originally, he came from a (crap) story I wrote, one time. Based quite a lot on myself, so I decided to adopt him as my sona. People seem to like him, so he's here to stay!

Whilst he is a wolf (and they're so common in the fandom), he's not your usual guy. Most wolves look very intimidating. He's the exact opposite! Friendly and welcoming, with a unique dress sense (very similar to my own, if money and freedom weren't factors).
He may or may not be totally innocent, either! Charming but quite flirty, at the same time.


Spoiler: My fave piece of art of him, here


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 2, 2019)

A lot of things... (I'll even include some stuff that inspired some 'updates')

My "original" fursona(s) never represented me well.
I never had a way for people to actually identify me.
How my previous fursona attempts either seemed too forced to be like me. (Sorta how I still have a character called "JBear" who I plan to rename. ' - ' )

I constantly changed profile image to match a character. (Became his 'mask' ability.)
How over time he became more creative/adapting to certain roleplays. (Inspired me to make more lore on him rather than saying he's a character I closely identify with which is what he mostly was.)
A boss from a bullet hell game that mostly inspired me to make my sona be more "creative", whiles he already had masks, it gave me an idea to give him an ability regarding statues and creating them... Also let me make Komainus (Liondog statues)
He was only half of my custom species for sake of testing the hybrid part, but now it's kinda stuck to me, Grizzlybold sounds really nice.
Whiles yes, I do often play my character to be nice and friendly, but that's him as a fursona, as a character he's pretty manlipitative, sometimes it's good, or sometimes it's bad.

Ngl, I could go on... Mind you I still have my old sonas, but they're characters and just characters. Heck some changed more into characters so they no longer represent (past) me closely anymore.
There's no way I'm a fella who wants tons of kids, nor was I... ' - ' (That character has like 11 children without looking at my notes... My fav will always be the 'planet bear' and the 'space bear' ones. )

Edit: Technically I have a pokesona, but that's a fursona and I only made that just for the sake of it with a friend. That's not a fursona. But if y'all must know, it's an Incineroar.


----------



## Kinare (Oct 3, 2019)

Cats. Big ones.
Anime/manga. (The original character I made up was for a manga story I had made up back in my hyperweaboo days, the current version is an expansion on that.)
More big cats.


----------



## SoL-JoS (Oct 3, 2019)

Kinare said:


> Cats. Big ones.
> Anime/manga. (The original character I made up was for a manga story I had made up back in my hyperweaboo days, the current version is an expansion on that.)
> More big cats.


MOAR BIG CATTOS


----------



## Primmitiv (Oct 3, 2019)

Wanting a more positive and funloving representation in the fandom that looks like irl me :3

And a werewolf because werewolves are hot lol


----------



## Ace412 (Oct 7, 2019)

My fursona is inspired, and directly modeled after, my former K-9 Partner “Ace”. She was my best friend and we had each other’s backs! She recently passed and I just got into fur. I wanted to honor her love and sacrifice by making her my fursona!


----------



## Gangsta Fox (Oct 7, 2019)

Kirk Cobain
Cringey 90's culture
Frank Grimes from Ugly Americans for his scar
World War 2 
I just like Foxes in general


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 7, 2019)

as kid I dremed  of being a dragon and wanted to be one  now it`s  a dream come true


https://imgur.com/UOLb3ML


----------



## puddinsticks (Oct 8, 2019)

I took a lot of time figuring out what my fursona would be...

It started off in SecondLife as a rabbit of various color designs, then a rabbit/cat hybrid , then a cat, then a bunny/raccoon hybrid, then another cat...
And right now, it's just a plain old raccoon. 

The first time I drew a proper sheet for her was when she was a calico cat (right before my last change to a raccoon).

For the longest time I was torn between what I "identified" with vs. my favorite animal(s).
My entire life I've had cats in my family, so cats have always been my favorite animal. 
I've also had two house rabbits now who I love very much.
I'm a simple woman; I see a cat or rabbit, and I go full mom mode.
I've never met a single cat or rabbit that I didn't like, I adore them and want them all to be happy.

When I had a cat or rabbit for my fursona, while I liked how they looked, they never felt 'right'.
I felt like raccoons fit my lifestyle and personality pretty well, so here I am.

Honestly though, I'm also a pretty big fan of raccoons. 
I once saw a big round lady raccoon eating pizza out of a dumpster, it made me so happy that I cried on the spot.
I made my husband stop in the middle of the drive-thru so I could get pictures of her.
That's the type of life I strive to live.


I've always admired the more creative fursona designs, with the intricate patterns and varied color palettes.
But, that's just not me. I tried having colorful designs, and none of them clicked.

I'm just a tiny Plain Jane with a drab wardrobe, and a junk food diet.  
Living my best life, so they say!


----------



## Skittles (Oct 8, 2019)

I like squirrels, I like wolves. Toss them into a blender with a large dollop of whimsy, insanity and bad humour. Hey presto!!

Skittles the Squirlf.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Oct 9, 2019)

Prepare for a story, I know I wanted a wolf with black and white in it and a checkered bandana. I didn't know the rest, till I was watching Manny in the mix, but it paused, and I saw a blurry image of what looked like a wolf with orange cheeks red hair and a yellow booper, so I just altered my sketches of that with my expectations of me, an anime character, and Manny' intro paused during a blur, into what i could know as me for years to come and I got korie, one edgy bastered


----------



## Z-ro (Nov 10, 2019)

2 traumatizing images and a really bad day


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Nov 10, 2019)

I love the mountains/forests, I love the sea.  Orcas and wolves have always been two favorite animals, so the Akhlut (an orca-wolf from Inuit mythology) was a natural choice.  I have some other characters for RP, but Maelstrom the Akhlut is my fursona.


----------



## Nyro46 (Nov 11, 2019)

Fern - I made Fern as my "personal" fursona at the beginning of this year (aka they are the closest direct representation of me). I made them when I wanted to make a new fursona to replace the old one I had, Alley, who was a dog. I didn't really think Alley suited me so well, and didn't feel connected to them as a fursona, so instead I made Alley just a story character who was only a bit based on me in the story (as the story they are in is based on some real life events. Though Alley isn't the main protagonist either, in fact, they don't even physically appear in the story. Only in flashbacks). Fern is a caracal/osprey hybrid, and I chose those two species because I wanted to choose a species I really liked. I was stuck between a feline and a bird, and then since Fern wasn't to be in any set universe anyway, I made them a hybrid of the two. Their colours are just a colour scheme I like. Browns with an aqua green highlight (brown fur/feathers and aqua green paw pads, nose, etc.) Aqua green is also one of my favourite colours.

Nyro - He's a secondary fursona but also a bit more of my main "avatar character" in a way? (As in he is what my username is named after and I tend to use him more to represent my accounts). I made him at the end of 2013, and honestly . . . I made him to replace Knuckles from a really crappy old Sonic fanfic I had been rewriting, because I wanted to make it not a fanfic . . . at first he was less of a cyborg, and more just a leopard with weird prosthetics on his hands and feet (he had metal gauntlets and boots that were attached to him). Later on I changed his design around quite a bit and he became more of a cyborg, and now he just has normal handpaws. Amur leopards I think I initially saw on Planet Earth or something. He was actually going to be an almiqui, but I couldn't figure out how to draw that at the time, so I made him an Amur leopard instead. (Kind of a large difference, I know). Initially he was a melee-type character, but with his most recent redesign I gave him an energy gun instead. I got this idea from in a couple games I played where I made these bootleg Nyro characters, they ended up being gunner characters, and I decided to go with that idea in canon instead.

Thatcher - He's a tertiary fursona. He is based on an older character I used to have. The older character was just an echidna (no, not a Sonic character, like an ACTUAL echidna), but this Thatcher is an echidna/German Shepherd (or Panda Shepherd) hybrid. He is in a universe where hybrids _can _exist due to a curse that some characters are inflicted with, but hybrids often can have genetic problems and are looked down upon. I had the idea to make his father Troy, a panda shepherd who was the old antagonist from the older stories the original Thatcher was from. Because I thought it would make things more interesting that way xD Because of this he is a blueish/grey and white colour now, like Troy. 
The older version of Thatcher was also kind of used as a replacement for Knuckles in the past when I swapped Nyro out for him . . . so you can probably guess where the echidna species choice is from. Though I also just wanted an echidna character that had nothing to do with Sonic. (Well, isn't drawn in the Sonic style nor is a Sonic fan character).


----------



## Leadhoof (Nov 11, 2019)

My love for birds is what drove me to use a pegasus as my current feral sona (or ponysona back in the day). His colors and wing markings are pretty much based on this guy.


----------



## Unchain-Utopia (Nov 11, 2019)

I play in online board RPG’s and my favorite thing to play out is TF’s (which I learned the hard way are generally not that popular among non-furries unless I was *really* lucky to get a partner that enjoyed it to some degree too  ).

Each character that did occasionally tf had their own forms. I had a vampire/rage demon hybrid that alternately turned into a silver wolf or a panther. She got really close to a banshee that liked to use a spell to turn her into a black cat as her pet, which is how I learned I love the pet aspect.

Later I had a Druid that, while she could turn herself and others into animals, she had a very strong leaning towards being a Dalmatian.

Then I figured to play a little meta and put myself in the game, name and all as a witch. I love cats and could change form in the game so I checked out pictures of cats to find a coloring I liked and when I found one of a grey tabby, that just clicked. Yes, that is totally me.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Nov 11, 2019)

I jave changed quite a bit


----------



## mikiruma (Nov 12, 2019)

for tripwire, he's basically a mashup of my love for bright colors and BIG FLUFF! almost went full bat with him, but decided to cross him with a shark as an homage to my human name 8) specific features like the giant tail and asymmetrical earrings are just things i love drawing in general or applied to my other ocs, so i tailored them to fit him better. and of course his love of arcades & arcade cabinets mirrors my own, but is amplified since he literally lives among them.. that may be me being impatient in my dream for my own cabinets.


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 12, 2019)

well my most recent one is an exe and watching people play sonic.exe continued nightmare got me inspired


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 12, 2019)

My sona's are based on my personalities 

Arthur is based on my more fun having gay learning side of me that i take on most of the time.


Arden on the other hand is the serious side of me that i take on when i have to lead at my cadet squadron.


Reggie is a character not one of my sona's i say that because i don't really take on his personality much i tend to leave the shy submissive side of me away from prying eyes so yeah Reggie just a character not a sona.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 13, 2019)

My 'sona is a mishmash of Onyxia from Warcraft, Ignitus from the Spyro franchise, and the Vampiric Dragon from Magic: The Gathering. I used an intentionally muted color palette to show that he probably needs to step out of his cave every once in a while and get a little sunshine. I wanted him to be simple and easy to draw, yet distinguishable from the hundreds of other dragon characters out there.

His personality is my own but at my worst, and is a prankster. Classmates in high school and online friends used to call me intimidating, so I used sharp shapes in his design to represent that. He's gone through a few redesigns but I think I finally found one that I can say I'm very proud of.


----------



## Tracks98 (Nov 13, 2019)

I'm of Middle-Eastern heritage, and I love dragons. So I thought up a kind of dragon that would fit into an arid desert setting, and whose design has elements of both European and Asian dragon types, and so Dilmir was born. I also might relate a bit too much to his laziness and love of food, heheh.


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Nov 13, 2019)

I have two Australian Shepherds as pets, so Harpo K. Aussie was born. (When I was a kid, I used to fantasize about being a cartoon dog, guess that played a role in why my fursona is a dog)


----------



## cheribun (Nov 15, 2019)

Rabbits have kinda been my motif for a while now. I just have a soft spot for them, plus they're quiet, lazy and their life is 200% anxiety which is a big mood.


----------



## BossRabbit (Nov 16, 2019)

Rabbits go all the way back in my life. One of the first toys I ever had was a stuffed rabbit, my TMNT ripoff of choice was Bucky O'Hare, in high school people called me bunny because I had buck teeth back when I had braces... The list goes on and on. So naturally I just love rabbits to death and depict myself as one.


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Nov 22, 2019)

There are many reasons that a cosmic rat Ended up as my fursona. Firstly, my first ever character that I drew was a labrat, called 'rat poison', as I had many pet rats through my childhood, and the name sounded cool XD. My first true fursona was an alien called syke, that I based off a mix of looney tunes and grey aliens. This was due to my alienation as a child, being as I was quite the odd one out in the family. 

The rat connection stuck with me as I have always been kind of misunderstood in my life, I love cheese, I'm quite sneaky and quiet, I can squeeze into most gaps, and having lived with depression and anxiety disorders since 17 years old, feel I have been hiding in the gutter for most of my life! I'm also an avid skaven collector for the game 'age of sigmar' which is a ratman army.

He also has tattoos, because it's my job. So yeah, that's the basic gist.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Nov 23, 2019)

Mine was originally just this bland brown furred wolf.

Then I cam across glowing tattoos and immediately thought 'nanoites' and ran wild after that.


----------



## ShioriArashi (Nov 24, 2019)

My main fursona is inspired by my favorite color: purple. She's a drekkubus as I love magical beings and she has a pattern on one of her paw pads that is just like my cats. But one of my alt fursonas is a manokit named Neptune is inspired by my love of the ocean, while the anchor marking he has on his right thigh is a memorial for my dad who was in the navy.


----------



## LivingWeapon (Nov 25, 2019)

Honestly, mine was shoved up on my face by my friends, who happened to be total furries to a hard degree back at highschool. I ended up accepting it as my fursona given they had valid points. Which type fursona is it? A Dragon. Too protective, prideful, can pick a real fight both in game and irl, too calm, I tend to explore a lot and I tend to fancy food due to my strict tongue. So it just kind of hit up a soft spot on me after thinking about it for a while. Didn't take it down laying though, made sure to scare the living hell out of them afterwards in a deathmatch game against my group of friends on my own.


----------



## Z-ro (Nov 27, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> 2 traumatizing images and a really bad day


Plus heartbreak..and a morale induced dilemma
...............Over is the only exception................


----------



## Thrar'Ixauth (Dec 7, 2019)

DnD


----------



## Kosmo Kittypup (Dec 7, 2019)

i'll let this image i cobbled together speak for itself


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Dec 7, 2019)

He is mixture of a lot of influences. First and foremost, he's a martial artist so he's a tiger because of tiger-style kung fu. He wears an outfit based off of Bruce Lee's famous tracksuit. He has Black Belt Jones hair. He has Jackie Chan's (RIP) personality.


----------



## foussiremix (Dec 8, 2019)

I have like six sonas but cherie who his kinda like my main one is inspired by magical girls and anime in general.


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Dec 10, 2019)

Lol easy .

THE NEED FOR FLUUUUUUUUUUUUFFF 

my fursona is a FLUFFY BOI .XD


----------



## LeFay (Dec 10, 2019)

My main Aardwolf, I had no inspiration. I just thought he looked neat.

My Skull Doggo was inspired by the dragon armor from Berzerk

And my rabbit was inspired by an SCP I read.


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 12, 2019)

Moth memes and things like Metro 2033 and STALKER.


----------



## Babybear_Di (Dec 16, 2019)

One of my night dream where i saw a planet enveloped in green flame.
The fire lived and changed turning into a flock of wolves,to shark and birds.
In the end everything merged into the gigantic spirit of the earth-Bear...
After that I began to notice that images of this particular animal often surround me


----------



## Trndsttr (Dec 17, 2019)

My main sona that I use wasn't really inspired by anything. In my very early stages of making a fursona I cycled through about seven or eight, and didn't like any of them after a few months. The entire time there was something in my head, just kind of nagging at me but I pushed away. Eventually it sort of turned into a color group nand patterns but i ignored it again because I was afraid of messing it up. After a while I gave in and created a sona who I called Vashti, after a queen of somewhere. (Can't remember). After a few months of slowly changing her, I finished her and gave her the name Bastet. (Which turned out to be the worst name possible, since my sona is a fox and Bastet is the Egyptian goddess of cats) And I made a few sonas after that. Astell was inspired by Undertale (I didn't blatantly copy anyone, but I learned to draw him from doodling Asriel and Toriel and going off of that) And my last 'main' sona was inspired by... a lot of things. All the characters I saw the were glitchy looked so cool, and he's got a similar color scheme to (And i know its dumb) Error!Sans because he's my favorite and I've always wanted a glitchy sona. So yeah. That's mine


----------



## MRNICEGUY321 (Dec 18, 2019)

I’ve just always liked horses, they’re beautiful, powerful, and very fast!


----------

